# WOW! The Heckler & Koch Gray Room!



## USAFVET98 (Aug 16, 2009)

This is Heckler & Koch' (HK) Gray Room in HK’s Virginia facility. 
The original HK Gray Room is located at Heckler & Koch’s Global Headquarters in Oberndorf, Germany. The German Gray Room also functions as a pattern room for the company’s design and engineering staff.


----------



## Boomer (Aug 16, 2009)

You gotta love a place with that many guns.  It would be even more enjoyable to be able to grab a couple and hit the range to do some shooting.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 16, 2009)

Looks like 'The Cat's' workshop:biggrin:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 16, 2009)

OMG I would die to sit in that room.


----------



## wolftat (Aug 16, 2009)

I think I'm in love. I see my HK91 on the wall.


----------



## markgum (Aug 16, 2009)

could be an intersting board meeting for upset employees though.


----------



## jedgerton (Aug 16, 2009)

Is it just me or is testosterone dripping from the walls of that room?  Whatever it is, I like it!

John


----------



## USAFVET98 (Aug 16, 2009)

Could you imagine the ideas that come out of that room.
My father just got his 07 license which is a manufacturers license, so im looking forward to building some stuff similar.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 16, 2009)

Heaven must look like that.


----------



## GaryMadore (Aug 16, 2009)

I've had the honour of firing the G36 and MP5 - both loads of fun 

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## Bree (Aug 16, 2009)

There should be some inspiration there for an HK Pen!


----------



## randyrls (Aug 17, 2009)

That looks like Arnold's play room from "Commando"!


----------



## jimofsanston (Aug 17, 2009)

*I want one.*

Of everything. anyone looking for a benificary to add.


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks like a safe place to relax.  Nice panic room.


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 17, 2009)

How did you get that picture of my closet ???  I wish 

The only HK I kept over the years was my HK93, sold or traded my others.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 18, 2009)

KEWL! I just drooled all over my keyboard... even though I am a Sig guy.:biggrin:



wolftat said:


> I think I'm in love. I see my HK91 on the wall.


 
That is one of two that my gun safe is missing. Maybe one day I'll find a deal I can't pass up.:wink:


----------

